# Waterborne



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Rotten Tomatoes loved this flick (100%), but boy, what a dog!! It was supposed to by a movie version of "24", but it was more like a losers rendition of 24 meets Crash. Don't wast your time or money on this turkey.


----------

